# Infrequent urination



## ~SUGAR~ (Mar 25, 2006)

Hi Jan
I know that going to the loo a lot is a common symptom of early pregnancy, and during my 2ww I was going quite a bit. But the last week especially, I barely go at all. I'm nearly 9 weeks  now, I never get up to pee in the night, and when I have my first one in the morning, it's only usual a trickle. I havent got any pain or discomfort, but I know I dont drink as much as I should do. Even so, I'm still surprised at how little I go. Could this be normal do you think, or worth investigating?

Thanks, Jo xx


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi

You have probably cut the fluid intake down from the 2 -3 litres in 2WW so bound not to be peeing loads.  Everyone is different just like some women get vomiting and some dont, it is the same for weeing.  I exepct the midwife will send a sample to lab on booking anyway so i shoud'nt worry.

Jan


----------

